# Newman's own Pee



## Black-opal (Apr 19, 2015)

Thinking of using Newman's Own Limeade and frozen blackberries as the Limeade is free of preservatives and the sugar is already in the liquid.

I just got my homebrewing kit.

I suppose I should just buy some and see where the SG is starting from and bring it up to the level of the Dragon Blood.


----------



## sour_grapes (Apr 19, 2015)

Sounds like a fine combo to me.

And welcome to WMT!


----------



## Black-opal (Apr 19, 2015)

Thanks Sour Grapes!


----------



## Black-opal (Apr 24, 2015)

Got my Newman's Pee started. had a heck of a time getting the sugar up. was almost ending up in a 10# of poo in a 5# bag situation. Learning though!


----------



## sour_grapes (Apr 24, 2015)

Sounds good! I am just curious -- did you add sugar directly to the must and stir it, or did you make a simple syrup solution to provide the sugar? (Either way will work; the latter will have a more immediate affect on your SG.)


----------



## NorCal (Apr 24, 2015)

Newman's Pee = Cheers Skeeter Pee?


----------



## Black-opal (Apr 25, 2015)

I made syrup. next batch i'll hold back one of the quarts of limeade and sweeten the ever loving crud out of it lol
and just my luck It looks like Rain here in sunny So Cal, not that we don't need it.


----------



## Black-opal (Apr 26, 2015)

Put a heating pad against the bucket and fermentation has taken off.


----------



## Black-opal (Apr 27, 2015)

Fermentation seems to have stopped or slowed. SG is still at 1.65. As per reading I've given it a good stir to give the bugs some oxygen. A lot of bubbles came out of it. Hoping they didn't die off. If nothing happens I'll add some energizer


----------



## kevinlfifer (Apr 28, 2015)

I hope that's 1.065. Just give it some time before adding more fertilizer.


----------



## Black-opal (Apr 28, 2015)

correct was 1.065. Energizer really foamed it up, almost made a mess! siphoned off a little since i'm doing my brewing in my office as it's the most temperature stable spot in the house.

just gave a check and we're at 1.05. will feed it as per the directions. starting to smell boozy


----------



## Black-opal (May 6, 2015)

just an update. down to 1.000 weather got cool again so I put the heating pad on the bucket again. almost no foam. will take another reading tonight. trying not to be impatient with it.


----------



## Black-opal (May 9, 2015)

A little warmth did her good. Dropped down a good bit. Not quite to .990 but close enough for me. Racked, stabilized and sparkloidified. Was surprised how much had fallen to the bottom of the bucket. Not using a carboy so will see what clear looks like...


----------



## Black-opal (May 15, 2015)

all finished, backsweetened and added two cans of frozen limeade concentrate because it was kind of bland.


----------



## Bobwhite (May 17, 2015)

Good to here did the concentrate cloud the wine back up?


----------



## Black-opal (May 18, 2015)

some sediment falls out of it, but even when it's mixed up nice and clear. mostly pulp it seems.


----------



## Bobwhite (May 18, 2015)

Glad your first batch worked out for you


----------

